

Can we zip a computer to a phone? - vpfaiz

I use a personal laptop, an office laptop, an office desktop and a mobile phone. And I was thinking what if I can zip all this in to one small portable device...<p>If yes,<p><pre><code>  + We need to carry only one device at home and office
  + There is no need to sync your different machines
  + Your digital world is always there in your pocket
  + Use docking stations to connect to big displays and keyboards
  + Mobile phones will give almost the same computing 
    power as laptops, very soon
</code></pre>
So what do you think?
======
mooism2
The fact that you have a separate office desktop and office laptop suggests
that this isn't going to happen. What is preventing you from using a docking
station with your laptop today and junking the desktop?

~~~
vpfaiz
I already junked my desktop for my office laptop last week. Thinking of
junking the laptop too...

